# Which ambulance companies should I apply at?



## Juarez (Apr 3, 2011)

As of December I completed the EMT program at Ben Clarke, and last month I finished acquiring all of my certs as well as my ambulance operators cert, and I was wondering which companies should I apply to? As of currently I have applied to:

AMR (rancho division)
CRA
Mission

I dont mind commuting to Orange County or Los Angeles but the places I've contacted state that I need county cards from either of those counties. So is there anywhere else I could apply with only the RivCo and state card?

Thank you for any input and suggestions!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 3, 2011)

Juarez said:


> As of December I completed the EMT program at Ben Clarke, and last month I finished acquiring all of my certs as well as my ambulance operators cert, and I was wondering which companies should I apply to? As of currently I have applied to:
> 
> AMR (rancho division)
> CRA
> ...



You are a basic in CA. Apply to every single one.

It can be very tough to find a job as a basic anywhere. especially CA. Get your application out wherever you can.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> You are a basic in CA. Apply to every single one.
> 
> It can be very tough to find a job as a basic anywhere. especially CA. Get your application out wherever you can.



+1. Apply to any you can.


----------



## Juarez (Apr 3, 2011)

What are some of the major ambulance companies I could apply at? When I've looked into companies in Orange County such as CARE it says that I need an OCEMS Accreditation. 

What are some companies I could apply without getting that or the LA expanded scope. Because honestly right now due to school I dont really have the money to pay for them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 3, 2011)

Lynch is another one. If your not sure call them and ask if you need the extended scope or not.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Apr 4, 2011)

Good places to work in OC are Pacific, Doctors, and CARE. You must have the expanded scope to work in Orange and LA county. You can try calling some companies to see if they can provide you with the expanded scope training. It is only a four to six hour course. Here is a list of approved courses for the OC accreditation.


Approved courses
http://ochealthinfo.com/medical/ems/licensing/OCEMS-Approved_EMT_Expanded_Scope_Providers.pdf

OCEMS Accreditation Info
http://www.ochealthinfo.com/docs/medical/ems/P&P/415.00.pdf


You could apply at Cavalry and Pacific in Riverside. For LA you could apply at Schaefer and Medic 1 in the San Gabriel Valley.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 4, 2011)

firefite said:


> Lynch is another one. If your not sure call them and ask if you need the extended scope or not.



Extended scope/county accreditation is required regardless of where you work in OC. Last I looked, only a handful of ambulance companies were on the approved list for the accreditation course.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Extended scope/county accreditation is required regardless of where you work in OC. Last I looked, only a handful of ambulance companies were on the approved list for the accreditation course.



Hmm. I applied there and got tested and had an interview and they never once said anything about needing to obtain the extended scope.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 4, 2011)

When did you apply and did you do your EMT training in OC? The local accreditation requirement first went into effect this past January, but it was phased in over the prior year. All of the OC training programs includes it as part of their course now, but I'm not sure when the individual courses phased in the information.

Edit: I should also add that I left OC a few years before the accreditation process was introduced.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> When did you apply and did you do your EMT training in OC? The local accreditation requirement first went into effect this past January, but it was phased in over the prior year. All of the OC training programs includes it as part of their course now, but I'm not sure when the individual courses phased in the information.
> 
> Edit: I should also add that I left OC a few years before the accreditation process was introduced.



It was in Feb of this year. And nope. I got my EMT training in San Bernardino county.


----------



## Juarez (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for the responses I appreciate it. I've applied to those 
3 for riverside. I guess my question I would pose now would be if you only had enough money to pay for the accreditation course in one county which would you choose on the prospect of ability to attain a job at.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Apr 5, 2011)

i interviewed at lynch and she said that they took care for the oc accredidation if you get hired. dont know if others do that. i know in la county they want u to already have it.


----------

